# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Bülent Arınç Mason mu?

## bozok

*Bülent Arınç Mason mu?*


*Anafor*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*4.2.2010*





*Büyük Kulüp* adıyla bilinen ve mason örgütlenmesi olduğu iddia edilen bir kuruluş vardır. Elimde somut kanıt olmadığından, böyle bir iddiayı tekrarlamak niyetinde değilim. Ancak, burada bizi ilgilendiren, mason örgütlenmesi olduğu iddia edilen Büyük Kulüp üyelerinin arasında üst düzey AKP yöneticilerinin olmasıdır. 


Vakit gazetesi, 14 Haziran 2008 tarihinde, İlker Başbuğ’a saldırmak amacıyla, Büyük Kulüp’ün aslında bir mason örgütlenmesi olduğu iddiasını ortaya atınca, Büyük Kulüp YK Başkanı Duran Akbulut yaptığı açıklamada *AKP’li üyelerini de açıklayıverdi*: 

“*AKP milletvekili Sn. şaban Dişli, AKP E. Milletvekili ve Milli Savunma Başkanı Sn. Cengiz Kaptanoğlu, AKP E milletvekili Sn. Muharrem Eskiyapan, 22. dönem AKP İstanbul milletvekili Sn. Gülseren Topuz, 22. dönem İstanbul milletvekili ve İçişleri Bakanı Sn. Abdülkadir Aksu ve halen Akparti Başkan vekili Sn. Mehmet Dengir Mir Fırat da üyeliğinden onur duyduğumuz üyelerimiz arasındadır.*”

Yani, eğer Vakit ve dinci bezirgan kuruluşların ve emekli tarih öğretmeni Cezmi Yurtsever’in iddiası doğru ise, o halde AKP’nin şu an 2 ve 3 numaralı isimlerinin de bir mason örgütü üyeleri olduğu ortaya çıkmış oluyor! Bu durumun ortaya çıkması, doğal olarak, AKP’de suskunlukla karşılandı! 

Masonların 100. örgütlü varlığını kutlamaya devletin kurumlarının da katılımını en azından sessiz kalarak onaylayan AKP hükümeti, kendi üst düzey yöneticilerinin Büyük Kulüp üyeliğine de sessizlikle cevap verdi! 

Bu durum, bana, şimdi anlatacağım daha eski bir olayı hatırlattı. 

AKP'nin, hükümeti kurar kurmaz, Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’e, görülmekte olan türbanla ilgili bir dava nedeniyle avukat göndermesi gerekiyordu. 

Kimi gönderdiler dersiniz? 

Münci üzmen. Dışişleri bürokratlarından olan Münci üzmen, AİHM’de, şimdiki ABD Büyükelçisi Namık Tan’ın ifadesiyle, “*hükümetin görüşünü*” yansıttı. 

Peki, daha sonraları “*velev ki siyasi simge*” diyerek radikal türban savunuculuğu yapan hükümetin görüşü ne idi, dersiniz? 

“*Devletlerin eğitim kurumları üzerinde bu tür düzenlemeler yapmaya hakkı*” 

vardır! Aynen böyle! Münci üzmen’in mason olduğu iddiaları daha önce sıklıkla dile getirildi. Ben şimdiye kadar, bu iddianın yalanlandığını duymadım. 

Aynı şekilde, AKP hükümetinin protokol müdürlüğünü yapan, 4 yıl Brüksel Büyükelçiliği görevinden sonra Dışişleri Bakanlığı Başdanışmanı görevine başlayan *Fuat Tanlay* da, şu an Ergenekon adı verilen davada tutuklu yazar Ergün Poyraz’ın açıklamalarına göre mason! 

AKP’nin üst düzey yöneticilerinin, milletvekillerinin mason olduğu iddialarından sonra, AKP iktidarı döneminde yıldızı parlayan bürokratların da mason olduğu iddialarını ciddiyetle analiz etmek zorundayız. 

*üünkü, mason ilişkisi AKP’nin kimin hükümeti olduğu sorusunun da cevabı olacaktır.*

Bu noktada, önemli bir soru ortaya atacağım: AKP’nin dört kare asından birisi olarak gösterilen Bülent Arınç da mason olabilir mi? 

Bu sorunun bende oluşması, Ergün Poyraz’ın “*Musa’nın Mücahiti*” kitabından bir anekdotu hatırlamamla başladı. 

Poyraz kitabında, Bülent Arınç’ın büyük mason üstadı olduğu artık herkesçe bilinen İhsan Doğramacı’dan övgü dolu sözlerle bahsetmesini konu ediyordu. 

15 ve 16 Mart2007 tarihlerindeki günlük gazetelerde yer alan haberlere göre, TBMM Başkanı olarak, Doğramacı’yı telefonla arayarak, “*müjdeyi bizzat verdiğini*” açıklayan Bülent Arınç, TBMM Onur üdülü’nün Türkiye’nin eğitimde kanayan yarası YüK’ün kurucusu Doğramacı’ya verilmesini “*Türkiye'ye yaptığı katkılardan dolayı*” şeklinde açıklıyordu. 

Liberallikleri safsatadan öte gitmeyen sözümona aydınların bugünlerde dillerinden düşürmedikleri “*askeri vesayet*”e biat konusunda en aşırı örnek olabilecek İhsan Doğramacı’nın, ülkemizin en üst makamı olan TBMM tarafından onurlandırılmasının nasıl bir “*metin altı anlamı*” olabilir? 

Hele ki, bu seçimin Abdullah Gül tarafından önerilmiş ve TBMM Başkanlık Divanı tarafından oy birliği ile karar altına alınmış olduğunu da göz önüne alırsak, yüksek öğrenim sistemini tepetaklak ederek, bugünkü bilimden uzak üniversitelerin oluşmasını “*başaran*” Doğramacı’ya ödül verilmesinin kendisinin mason olması ile ilişkisi var mıdır, sorusu haklılık kazanır mı? 

Kazanır ise, bu ödülün Bülent Arınç tarafından verilmesine özel bir anlam yüklemek doğru mudur? Bu soruların cevaplarının hayati derecede önemli kazandığını düşünüyorum. 

Arınç başka bir vesile ile, diyor ki: 

“*şunu açıklıkla söylüyorum. Türkiye’de masonlardan daha fazla gericiler yoktur. Hala iki bin yıllık Hiram ustalarının efsanelerine inanıyorlar. Hala pergelin, gönyenin, malanın peşinden koşuyorlar... Hala dul kesesi öpüyorlar... Hala gözleri kapalı sağda solda dolaştırılıyorlar...*” 

İlericilik-gericilik tartışmasında geleneğe bağlılığı, kültürel kökleri savunmayı sola karşı argümanlaştıran sağ geleneğin laf cambazlığını hitabet sanatıyla süslemesini göz önüne aldığınızda, bu sözlerde, kesin olarak saf eleştiri vardır, diyebilir misiniz? 

Solcuların gericilik eleştirisini, geleneğe bağlılığa saldırı olarak tersyüz eden sağ geleneğin demagojilerine aşina iseniz, bu cümleleri sarf eden bir kişinin kesin olarak eleştiri getirdiğini söyleyemezsiniz. 

Bir de şu sözlere bakalım: 

“*Bir işi Allah takdir etti mi, hiçbir beşeri kuvvet yoktur, onu önleyemez. Bir ışık, bir nur, bir ziya ki, onu Allah yaktı. Kimse onu üfleyerek söndüremez.*” 

Hür ve Kabul Edilmiş Masonlar Derneği’nin, Beyoğlu’nda, ismini kendilerinin belirlediği Nur-u Ziya Sokak’ta yerleşik olması gerçeği bir yana, “*nur ve ziya*” masonlar arasında gerçeğin ışığı, “*nur ve ziyaya kavuşmak*” ise, mason locasına kabul edilmek anlamında kullanıldığını belirtelim.

Ben, tekrar etmeliyim ki, Bülent Arınç’ın herhangi bir mason locasında üyeliği hakkında kanıtlara dayalı bir iddia ortaya atmıyorum. 

Türkiye’de, bilime, ülkeye, siyasete çok daha fazla katkıda bulunmuş o kadar insan varken, TBMM Onur üdülü’nün neden ülkenin eğitim sisteminin parçalanmasına katkıda bulunmuş ve masonluğunu kendi ağzından itiraf etmiş birisine verilmesini sorguluyorum. 

Bu “*iş*”i neden AKP’nin ve neden en önde gelen yuneticilerden Bülent Arınç’ın üstlendiğini sorguluyorum. üvgü veya yergi dile getirirken kullanılan ifadeleri sorguluyorum. Kafasında kendi özgür iradesini taşıyan her insan gibi gerçeği arıyorum. 

Ne dersiniz? Olayı, “*masonlarla* *iyi geçinmek adına*” AKP tarafından verilmiş bir taviz olarak mı değerlendirmeliyiz? Yoksa, AKP üst yönetimi ile mason kuruluşlar arasında daha güçlü bağlar mı söz konusudur? Görüş ve yorumlarınızı bekliyorum.



...

----------

